# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cost to replaster a room

## Cobber

Hi, 
I have a room with crappy plaster on oit and somesort of strip on the corners that looks pretty awful. 
Can anyone give me a clue what it will cost to replaster the room.  The room is about 17 m2 with 10 foot ceilings?  That is get someone to do it. 
Or could I do it myself maybe? 
Cheers 
Cobber

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hi Cobber, 
I presume that the 17m2 is the ceiling area.  
To give you an approximate price range we need to know: 
Is there any cornice?
If so what type?
Length and width of the room? 
You will get quite a variation in price for this kind of job I think.  
As for doing the job yourself, that would depend on how cofident you are. Not a bad option is to hang the sheets yourself and get a tradesman in to stop up and do the cornice, (if required). 
See tips on our web page on plastering and decide for yourself. 
You will also need to consider the cost to replace skirtings etc. and removal and replacement of electrical fittings. 
Cheers Rod Dyson

----------


## Cobber

Hi Rod, 
Yes that the ceiling space (or floor space).  The cornices are ovolo about 75mm i believe. 
What do you mean by 'stop up'. 
Thanks for the website will check it out, 
cheers 
Cobber

----------


## Cobber

I have lambs tongue wooden skirting boards...cant I salvage them and re-suse them?

----------


## Cobber

Actually the room is 4 x 3.2 metres wide

----------


## Rod Dyson

Will reply, shortly cobber, just a bit busy right now. 
Cheers. 
Rod Dyson

----------


## Rod Dyson

The term "stopping up", is used for finishing off the joins.
The term "hanging", is used for fixing the sheets to the walls and ceilings. 
The 75mm ovolo is replaceable, so just rip it down it can't be reused. 
Your skirtings etc if removed carefully can be reused.  One thing to watch out for though, is if it is lathen plaster you are removing.  The lathen plaster is thicker than the board replacing it, which will make the skirting boards too short.  If it is old fiberous plaster sheet you are removing they should fit ok. 
It is impossible for me to give you an exact figgure for what the job would cost, here on this forum.  To give you an indication though, the materials (all sheets, stopping plaster and cornice) will cost you about $500 including gst and delivery.  Labour is the big question mark.  
I would say, it would take some guys a day and half for 2men others 2 days 2 men.  Personally I would take 1 day for 2men and 1/2 for 1. 
If you were to hang the sheets.  You would get 1 guy in for a day to stop up and cornice and back for a few hours sanding. 
You can figgure for youself what should be a reasonable amount to pay for labour. 
Cheers 
Rod Dyson

----------


## AlexJ66

Hello Cobber, I am currently going through a similar project myself, including plastering a room which is about 4.6mtrs x 4.5 mtrs, with 3.6 mtr ceilings (12 foot). I am also doing a 5 metre hallway with 12 foot ceilings, plus entrance way and 2 home office entries. Of course there is also all new skirtings and architraves. This includes new doors and a new windows in the bedrooms, and the wife has also just advised built in robes :eek:  
I have never done plastering before but sort of knew what goes where. With a bit of planning, and a lot of time it can be extremely rewarding, but it really comes down to how much spare time you have, and how quickly you need it done. 
For me the hardest part was getting 4.3 metre sheets of plaster board up 12 feet. Hiring a panel lifter is of course essential, plus the extension for taller ceilings  :Smilie:   I have done 99% of the work myself, as the wife isn't that comfortable with manual labour  :Rolleyes:   I have just completed the last of the jointing or "stopping up", and can say that was the worst part of the job. As much as we love the tall ceilings, working above your head getting a face of plaster dust is not pleasant, but trial and ewrror certainly makes it easier for the next rooms to come. 
We purchase most of our items here http://www.gyprock.com.au/, and they also have some great DIY literature. 
Here are some of the prices we paid (in QLD): 
Gyprock - 1350mm 4200 x 10mm recessed edges - $87.48 m2
Easy Flow All Purpose - 15 kg (for stopping up/jointing) - $23.48 (may need 2 buckets to be safe)
Screws - 1000 x 25 mm bugle point - $8.27 
Acrylic Stud Adhesive 4 litre - $20.42
Easytape (jointing tape) 90mtrs - $12.02
Cornice - Concerto 90mm x 4.8 mtrs - $3.00 per linear metre 
Skirting & Architraves - yet to be purchased. 
You will also need tools to do it. I stupidly purchased the plastic ones because they were there, but went and bought the metal ones (definately a good investment) a few days later as the plastic ones were gouged after a few hours work. (trowel, broadknife, corner trowel, sanding pads, plaster sanding sheets) - about $70 
We spent about $700 all up, but this has covered way more than the one bedroom, and I have heaps of tape, jointing compund etc left over for the next bedroom. 
Important tips I have discovered along the way: 
1. New Plaster sanding sheets are brilliant instead of normal sandpaper which gets clogged up quickly
2. Always keep the tools clean when doing jointing. Hardened bits of plaster make life very tough.
3. Purchased own scaffolding instead of hiring it. Have paid less for 2 trestles and plank than I would have paid to hire it for this long. 
If there is anything else I can help with let me know. As I mentioned, I am, or was, a plastering amateur, but am extremely happy with the job so far as I am extremely fussy about the finishes etc. I actually re-framed 2 of the walls before plastering them as they were out of whack, have installed a new casement window, and installed new doors without having done any of it before, although I have done some carpentry before.  
Kev 
p.s Geez I hope you read this, after it took me ages to type it all up  :Frown:

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hmmm Qld prices a a lot more than here in Melbourne! 
Recommend 1 joint master at 20kg $25.94  
Rather than 2 x 15kg (they slug you for the smaller qty). 
20kg topcoat = approx 150m2 of plasterwork. 
Spot on with keeping tools clean. 
Cheers Rod Dyson

----------


## zathras

> Personally I would take 1 day for 2men and 1/2 for 1.

  Good, I'll take the 1/2 day deal for one man  :Tongue:

----------


## Rod Dyson

lol I'm sure you would.  It reads 1 x2men to hang stop and cornice pluss 1 man 1/2 a day to do the sanding and maybe some finishing off on the cornice. 
Hope this clears it up for you Ray.  :Smilie:  
Rod

----------


## Cobber

Sounds all too complicated for me and difficult! 
Might just have to get someone to do it.  Getting the house restumped inj a couple of weeks so may need more plastering than what I think!!! 
Thanks everyone for your advice here.

----------


## AlexJ66

> Hmmm Qld prices a a lot more than here in Melbourne!

  Yep, everything is more expensive up here Rod. We moved up from Melbourne a few years back and couldn't believe it, especially considering the level of service compared to Melbourne's :eek:  
Now Cobber, you will notice I never said it was easy did I  :Smilie:  That is why professional plasteres get the big dollars  :Tongue:  We were quoted about about $5000 to do the job, so I thought I would give it a go myself. I just finished my final clean up of plaster dust, and am about to try and get the cornices up. Lots of cornice cutting practise first though. Luckily I read the part about sticking cornices to bare plasterboard, not painted  :Smilie:   
Remember, my comments and opinions are based on the experiences of a DIYers first time at plastering, which hopefully may help other first timers. People like Rod are the ones to follow for professional advice  :Wink:   Wish I had of found his web site earlier, it is an extremely informative site.   
Kev

----------

